# "Freshwater pink" lamp



## abcemorse (May 28, 2008)

I have a 24", 48W Current Nova Extreme T5HOlight over my 28G lo-tech. One bulb is 24W 10,000K, the other is 24W "freshwater pink". It's been up and running for some time, everything is good with it(I know, if it ain't broke....) Just wondering what the deal is with the pink lamp and if I'd be better off with for example, 1 10,000K and 1 6700, or 2 6700's. Planting is light to moderate, excel and occasional flourish the only ferts. The pink lamp is hard to find and I've never seen it on any other fixture, so I'm curious about its effectiveness.


----------



## KraKen (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got that fixture too and I believe that the pink bulb is a "plant bulb" with spectrum peaks in red and blue like the peaks of the photosynthesis spectrum of plants.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't think they are too hard to find:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+13827&pcatid=13827

I just ordered one of the 48" 2x54W T5HO fixtures so can't comment on the effectiveness of the bulb--but am looking forward to trying it out.


----------

